# Need Online Pendrive virus scan for free



## Jahana Sheriff (Oct 22, 2009)

Hi Guys!
Does any of you people know how I could cleanse my flash drive of virus online for free. 
Do I have to download a virus guard or can I just get it scanned and cleansed of the dirty spyware/malware thing ?
Pls. let me know the steps.
Thank you,
Have a nice day.
Jahana Sheriff:


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi and welcome.

You should follow these instructions

Please download *Flash Disinfector* and save it to your desktop.


 Double-click *Flash_Disinfector.exe* to run it and follow any prompts that may appear.
 The utility may ask you to insert your flash drive and/or other removable drives including your mobile phone. Please do so and allow the utility to clean those drives as well.
 Wait until it has finished scanning and then *exit the program.*
 *Reboot* your computer when done.
*Note*: _Flash_Disinfector will create a hidden folder named *autorun.inf* in each partition and every USB drive plugged in when you ran the tool. *Do not delete this folder.* It will help protect your drives from future infection._


----------



## guptaatin123 (May 18, 2010)

actually my pendrive have some virus which displays message write protected cant format or cant delete or cant change the attribute and so many can u suggest the solution .pendrive made is:kingston


----------

